# Pumilio Bastimentos Behavior



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I have a pair of Bastis and was hoping some of you could educate me more about their courting/breeding behavior.
From everything I've read (a lot of articles and threads on here) their typical behavior involved the male calling, the female is attracted and follows him, they mate, and then the female lays her eggs usually on a brom leaf. That's the summed up version but correct none the less, right?

With my pair the male calls to the female but she seems completely uninterested in him. He calls ALL the time. Usually from on the ground near the back of the tank. Then instead of the female being attracted to him he follows her around all day. Is this normal? He'll be calling directly at her from two inches away and she'll just turn her back and walk away, with him hopping after.

I did witness them in what I assumed to be the courting position once, but only for 10 or so seconds. He was angled on top of her and had his front arms wrapped around her sides (amplexus)

I'd just like some input here and if this is normal behavior for bastis, or any pumilio.

Thanks


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

IME, It is normal behavior if the female is too young to breed or the frog you think is a female is actually a subordinate male.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Theres no amplexus with pumilio. Thats usually aggression, you may have a young male that wont call back.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

It could just be the male happened to land and sit on top of the female and I was HOPING it was amplexus. 

I haven't seen any aggression, just, indifference I guess you could call it


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Adam dropping a hopeful female into a tank with an established male will take a few days of settling in, usualy the male will jump right on the female with courtship and calling. It will take some time for the female to settle in and once really fed out and comfortable she should respond to the males calls. I have seen males jump on males and females both and I have seen females jump on both so until you see the one you added either call or lay eggs you won't be 100% sure which it is. You can do my little trick of putting them both in a small deli cup and see if your new frog calls when stepped on but if it did not squak some when the male jumped on it I would for now assume female...usually males will scream bloody murder when jumped on. Just keep observing and be patient.
A male calling and a female walking around near by as if she does not even hear it is behaviour I have witnessed many times, if it were a male likely it would be on the other side of the tank trying to get away or hiding.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Is your pair proven or no? Like someone said, pumilio do not engage in amplexus so if one frog was directly on top of the other with front arms around the other's neck, then it is probably aggression. If you actually have 2 males, then the subordinate one is not likely to call with the dominant one present, which is why you may think you have a pair.
Bryan


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark,
I figured she just needed time to settle and then will respond to the male. She was just added on Sunday so I'll wait and see when she is more comfortable in the tank since the male has already been in there a while


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Most males (only most) will respond pretty quickly to stimuli and start calling under many circumstances, females in my experience usually take some time to settle in....when being moved or introduced to a new tank. You may indeed have a 2nd male but with a male calling away a couple of inches from it without reaction I would be very surprised, I have seen that from many newly introduced female obligates.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I had a "proven" pair of Solarte a whole year long.

Nothing happened with the male calling all day and the "female" not being interested.

After that I separated them for two week to see what happens.

After the re-union *BOTH *animals started calling and wrestling with each other....


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lmao, that sound so funny.. In situations like that can you get you money back??


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just ordered a proven pair.. I hope this doesn't happen to me.. Where did you order them from?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Got them from a friend here in Germany.


Wasnt such a big deal, I just traded one male with a proven female.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any videos or pictures of what pumilio courting/mating looks like?


----------

